# T.B.R. extended season.



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone els is excited about the new classification. Hitting the T.B. next weekend.


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry but what are the new classifications. Can you elaborate?


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

As of April 1st 2012 it is a type 4 stream. Atlanta down to nearly Hillman. Not sure where exactly the type 4 ends down stream, but it's up river of Hillman dam.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

What does type 4 mean

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

BIRD BARREL said:


> What does type 4 mean
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Open all year, possession season on brooks, browns and atlantics last Sat in April- Sept 30. Brooks 8", browns 10", everything else 10", 5 fish with no more than 3 over 15".


----------

